# Sleep and Dreams > Sleep and Health >  >  Tylenol PM

## LBT Petrie

I was wondering if taking tylenol PM for a long time would have any negative consequences on your body. I've recently had trouble getting to sleep and waking up in the middle of the night a lot. So now I started taking Tylenol PM to help me get a good night's sleep. Is there anything wrong with this? It says it's non-habit forming and is not a narcotic.

----------


## Burns

I'm not sure, but I think that is a better question for your doctor.

----------


## nina

I had mentioned to my doctor that I was having trouble sleeping. I was hoping he'd prescribe me something like Ambien, because I've tried it before and it really works. Almost too well. Anyways...he told me to try Tylenol PM. Haha...I was a little surprised by the suggestion but it definitely works. Also dramamine puts me out as well. So I think you're safe with Tylenol PM seeing as how my Dr. recommended it. If you are worried about it being habit-forming though, then go ahead and give your Doc a call and ask for their advice.

----------


## Never

Tylenol turns to morphine in your liver and basically eats away at it; yes it is bad, as all drugs are. Learn to meditate, it is worth it in the long run. You can save your body and strengthen your mind all at once.

----------


## skysaw

> ... yes it is bad, as all drugs are.



This is a big over-generalization. Yes, it's almost always better if you can find relief from a problem without drugs, but many drugs are life savers. I certainly wouldn't say Tylenol or Ambien was a life-saver, but many people are on drugs without which their health would be severely compromised, regardless of any meditation or holistic methods that might be employed. 

I have done acupuncture, myotherapy, and have a regular chiropractor I see, so I am not a stranger to non-drug/alternative therapy. However, I also happen to be on several medications that make my life a whole lot more liveable.

----------


## Never

> This is a big over-generalization. Yes, it's almost always better if you can find relief from a problem without drugs, but many drugs are life savers.



....obviously.

I was only pointing out that drugs are not good for the body; something that in this society people do not understand. The words "safe drugs" are taken literally and they should not be. At the slightest discomfort they run for the medicine cabinet or go to their doctor who then gives them drugs that they probably would be better without in most cases.

----------


## skysaw

> ....obviously.
> 
> I was only pointing out that drugs are not good for the body; something that in this society people do not understand. The words "safe drugs" are taken literally and they should not be. At the slightest discomfort they run for the medicine cabinet or go to their doctor who then gives them drugs that they probably would be better without in most cases.



We are in total agreement then. I just wanted to make sure that other readers didn't take that too literally.

----------


## LBT Petrie

Wow Tylenol really turns to morphine? Never heard that before. But Tylenol PM says on its bottle that its not addictive, so I think it would be alright to take it every once in a while.

----------


## skysaw

> Wow Tylenol really turns to morphine? Never heard that before. But Tylenol PM says on its bottle that its not addictive, so I think it would be alright to take it every once in a while.



It's safe for occasional use, yes. I wouldn't worry about it unless you feel the need to start using it every night.

----------


## Never

The liver heals very well. As long as you aren't on any permanent meds or drink everyday, you are okay. Just always be wary of taking any drug on a regular basis; especially more than one.

----------


## LBT Petrie

Does anyone remember that documetary about McDonalds, Super Size Me? The guy that did it had his liver turned entirely to fat. Isnt that crazy? They seaid the damage might not be permenant. 

I probably take it 3 times a week and dont drink, so I should be ok.

----------


## skysaw

> Does anyone remember that documetary about McDonalds, Super Size Me? The guy that did it had his liver turned entirely to fat. Isnt that crazy?



Big Macs are much more destructive than Tylenol.  ::o:

----------


## Lamneth-25

tylenol...morphine...._WHAT?_

----------


## Grexxis

Depends on how long and how much you take. The drug in tylenol PM that makes it "PM" is Diphenhydramine, which is nearly completley harmless. Though what VERY FEW know is that it is a deliriant (dramamine as well), and the twin-brother of dramamine (but twice as powerful). I have noticed some strange dreams and lethargy with 25-100mg diph, at those doses it works fine for a occassional sleep aid. Taking tylenol PM just for going to sleep isn't really smart anyway, Acetaminophen is hard on your liver in excessive use. And can in fact be addictive, after a week or two of daily use you will notice a headache if you don't take it. One of my friends girlfiend took Tylenol every day for a couple months for headaches, which for the latter part were caused by the addiction to tylenol. Then she had a lovely seizure and we had to call an ambulance. If you insist on using this get some benadryl as it is just diphenhydramine.

Though don't use to much of this stuff and/or often. A tolerance will probably be noticeable. Since it is a deliriant at higher doses (150-600mg) it causes powerful hallucinations that are nearly impossible to tell apart from reality. My friend was sitting in my room chasing our boss through the Guiness World Records book... "NOOOOO!!! I don't need sports?!? DAN WHERE ARE YOU?" then ran into the hallway to look for a walk in fridge. Diph/Dramamine (or anything containing them) are fucking satan's skittles. I find that just a few low doses will throw me off in a really wierd way. My point is you really could find a better way to deal with insomnia. Such as melatonin or maybe even a perscription sleep aid if it is that bad.

I hope none of you start thinking "Damn this stuff might be fun!" since I only intend to educate. I've got plenty of stories of transluesent crickets crawling over everything, disapearing cars, and card board crawling/melding accross walls to scare you away...

----------


## TygrHawk

> The drug in tylenol PM that makes it "PM" is Diphenhydramine, which is nearly completley harmless.



Which, in case anyone doesn't know, is an antihistamine.  Same type of ingredient that is in all (TTBOMK) OTC sleep aids.

----------

